# Full Livery Wanted in/near Stockport



## daisywill1 (8 November 2017)

Hi all,

I'm looking for full livery in the Marple Bridge area - anyone got any recent experience of Lower Dale, Sun Hill Farm or Beeston Farm?

Thanks.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (14 March 2018)

Sunhill best livery yard in the area, Lower Dale very good but bit expensive. Avoid Beeston Park.


----------

